# Es sind 25 Grad (el verbo "sein" relacionado con el tiempo)



## marinozero

Hola,

No comprendo por qué en las siguientes oraciones el verbo sein está conjugado en plural.

Es sind 25 Grad.

In Deutschland es sind im Frühling.

En español los verbos relacionados con el clima son impersonales y se conjugan en singular, como hace frío, está nublado, etc. Sin embargo, oraciones como: es ist windig o es regnet sí están en singular. No entiendo está distinción.

Gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

En la primera frase podría decirse que son 25 grados los que vemos en el termómetro, los que nos traducen la sensación térmica en temperatura o algo por el estilo.

La segunda frase no está bien. ¿De dónde la sacaste?

Podría ser: In Deutschland sind es im Frühling 25 Grad.


----------



## Geviert

> No comprendo por qué en las siguientes oraciones el verbo sein está conjugado en plural.




Porque debes pensar que "son" 25 (plural) los grados que vemos concretamente (por lo tanto plural: "sind"). Ese "Es" que te hace pensar en un singular de tercera persona tiene una regla especial, se trata de un sujeto "abstracto" que tiene solo función gramatical (no se conjuga). 

Pongámoslo en otras palabras:

Si piensas a fondo la lógica de la frase "hace frío" notarás que es una frase ilógica: ¿quién hace qué? No hay sujeto. Una frase en alemán no puede prescindir de su sujeto. Por lo tanto se usa ES en estos casos. Lo mismo con "tengo frío" =es ist mir kalt. ¿Por qué de nuevo ese "es" y yo complemento indirecto dativo "mir"? Simple: porque tú no "tendrás" jamás el frío (posesión), solo lo sufrirás (dativo).


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> Lo mismo con "tengo frío" =es ist mir kalt. ¿Por qué de nuevo ese "es" y yo complemento indirecto dativo "mir"? Simple: porque tú no "tendrás" jamás el frío (posesión), solo lo sufrirás (dativo).



Ojo: en este caso también se puede prescindir del ES y decir simplemente, con otro orden de palabras: Mir ist kalt.


----------



## Geviert

por supuesto alemanita.


----------



## marinozero

Alemanita said:


> En la primera frase podría decirse que son 25 grados los que vemos en el termómetro, los que nos traducen la sensación térmica en temperatura o algo por el estilo.
> 
> La segunda frase no está bien. ¿De dónde la sacaste?
> 
> Podría ser: In Deutschland sind es im Frühling 25 Grad.



Muchas gracias. Tenés razón, la segunda oración estaba incompleta, faltaba el dato de la temperatura.


----------



## marinozero

Geviert said:


> Porque debes pensar que "son" 25 (plural) los grados que vemos concretamente (por lo tanto plural: "sind"). Ese "Es" que te hace pensar en un singular de tercera persona tiene una regla especial, se trata de un sujeto "abstracto" que tiene solo función gramatical (no se conjuga).
> 
> Pongámoslo en otras palabras:
> 
> Si piensas a fondo la lógica de la frase "hace frío" notarás que es una frase ilógica: ¿quién hace qué? No hay sujeto. Una frase en alemán no puede prescindir de su sujeto. Por lo tanto se usa ES en estos casos. Lo mismo con "tengo frío" =es ist mir kalt. ¿Por qué de nuevo ese "es" y yo complemento indirecto dativo "mir"? Simple: porque tú no "tendrás" jamás el frío (posesión), solo lo sufrirás (dativo).



Muchas gracias.


----------



## kotosquito

Bueno, se puede pensar (aunque no se dice casi nunca) que el sujeto de "hace" es "el tiempo"; se entiende pero no se dice.  ¿Aquí tenemos un sujeto sin verbo?  Porque el sujeto de la primera frase parece ser los 25 grados--¿o que no?  Geviert dice que no se conjuga; que yo veo, ni pide verbo ninguno la "_es_".

...¿Será que el tiempo en alemán es como la hora en español?  O sea, "son las dos (de la tarde, por ejemplo)" versus "es la una"...por lo tanto, "_Es ist ein Grad_.", o no, _oder nicht_?


----------



## kotosquito

Tengo un amigo alemán que dice que es más correcto decir "Es ist 25 Grad", con el verbo en su forma singular, y no "sind".  ¿Es verdad que se oye mucho ésta de "Es sind 25 Grad"?


----------



## Captain Lars

En el sur de Alemania y Austria se dice "es hat 25 Grad". "Es ist 25 Grad" me parece incorrecto.


----------



## nievedemango

Captain Lars said:


> En el sur de Alemania y Austria se dice "es hat 25 Grad". "Es ist 25 Grad" me parece incorrecto.



De acuerdo.

Pero Lars, cómo se dice entonces en el norte de Alemania?

De todos modos *no *es correcto " Es *ist* 25 Grad".


----------



## Captain Lars

Yo diría _es sind 25 Grad_ y _es ist 1 Grad (unter Null)_. El _es_ es el mismo _es_ que en_ es geht schon_, _es ist schon gut_, _es sind viele_, etc.

En el caso del español "hace 25 grados", la oración es impersonal. Se trata de un sujeto cero, "25 grados" es complemento directo.


----------



## Geviert

Es necesario distinguir entre verbos impersonales y verbos personales. los impersonales alemanes son como los de las demás lenguas (es regnet) regnen es un verbo impersonal, también dunkeln, hageln, blitzen, donnern, dämmern , etc. El sujeto ("es") de estos verbos es meramente gramatical (Scheinsubjekt). Los verbos personales son todos los demás que conocemos y van conjugados fuera de la tercera persona también (mucho ojo con esto): ich schreibe, du schreibst, etc.

La maña está aquí:

El alemán permite usar un verbo personal (¡ojo!) con un Scheinsubjekt: es scheint, es klingelt, es riecht, es sind 25 Grad.

 El verbo sein es un verbo personal por lo tanto va siempre conjugado con lo que se está expresando. Sin embargo, el sujeto gramatical es siempre ES en estos casos, pero su función es impersonal por lo tanto NO debe respetar la regla de la concordancia en este caso. Del mismo modo:

Es machen sich drei edle Ritter auf den Weg zu dem Drachen.

Si ayuda a la comprensión se piense mentalmente en una construcción pasiva, donde los "Ritter" y los grados de  "es sind 25 Grad" (Zustandpassiv) son los sujetos pacientes de un misterioso ES agente omnipotente que no respeta las reglas 

PS.: por suerte la poesía es mucho más potente y libre de reglas, ejemplo (tal cual escrito):

He nevado tanto para que tú duermas.


----------

